# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Leverkanker

## prija

Ik zou graar willen weten wat van de zuurzakplant/ vrucht tegen leverkanker te gebruiken is en hoe dat gebueren moet.

----------


## margab

Hallo Prija

Jaaah....zuurzak is de boom en de originele naam is GRAVIOLA.

Ik heb het bij toeval gekregen van een kennis. Hij had het ook weer doorgemaild gekregen....

Mijn ex schoonzuster heeft borstkanker gehad en chemotherapie....zij
zou niet lang meer te leven hebben. Ze had overlegd met haar arts en
die zei dat ze dat zelf moest weten.

Ze is toen graviola 4 tabletten per dag gaan nemen en de artsen staan
versteld dat het nog steeds goed met haar gaat na twee jaar.
Kort geleden bleek alles nog prima te gaan.
Ze is ook erg gelovig en de chemo of die nou aangeslagen was of niet dat
weet ik niet meer....maar ze leeft nog...voelt zich prima en neemt nog steeds
Graviola.

Mijn vader is in juni j.l. overleden en gebruikte ook graviola en is er mee gestopt omdat hij niet verder wilde leven.

Je mag het alleen niet gebruiken met hoge bloeddruk.
Verder kun je het op google intikken en kun je het bekijken.
Voor mijn schoonzuster is het een prima middel vindt zij en voor de ander
helpt het niet....mijn vader had ook teveel uitzaaiingen.
Ikzelf geloof er wel in.....en je moet er tegelijk nog een thee bij gebruiken
ESSENCE FLORENSE

----------


## margab

Hallo Prija

Jaaah....zuurzak is de boom en de originele naam is GRAVIOLA.

Ik heb het bij toeval gekregen van een kennis. Hij had het ook weer doorgemaild gekregen....

Mijn ex schoonzuster heeft borstkanker gehad en chemotherapie....zij
zou niet lang meer te leven hebben. Ze had overlegd met haar arts en
die zei dat ze dat zelf moest weten.

Ze is toen graviola 4 tabletten per dag gaan nemen en de artsen staan
versteld dat het nog steeds goed met haar gaat na twee jaar.
Kort geleden bleek alles nog prima te gaan.
Ze is ook erg gelovig en de chemo of die nou aangeslagen was of niet dat
weet ik niet meer....maar ze leeft nog...voelt zich prima en neemt nog steeds
Graviola.

Mijn vader is in juni j.l. overleden en gebruikte ook graviola en is er mee gestopt omdat hij niet verder wilde leven.

Je mag het alleen niet gebruiken met hoge bloeddruk.
Verder kun je het op google intikken en kun je het bekijken.
Voor mijn schoonzuster is het een prima middel vindt zij en voor de ander
helpt het niet....mijn vader had ook teveel uitzaaiingen.
Ikzelf geloof er wel in.....en je moet er tegelijk nog een thee bij gebruiken
ESSENCE FLORENSE

----------


## margab

Prija....mijn brief was inenen weg en staat er nu 2 keer in.

Maar het is niet goedkoop en je kunt het bij een reform of natuurwinkel
bestellen.

Je mag mij ook gerust mailen...marga.buis apestaartje hetnet.nl

Ik hoop je voldoende te hebben ingelicht.

groetjes Marga

----------


## christel1

Magrab, 
om dit topic terug wat leven in te blazen zou ik graag weten hoe het nu met je ex-schoonzus gaat ? want het is nu toch al een paar maanden geleden dat je nog iets gepost hebt. 
Laat je ons weten hoe het met haar gaat en of ze gezonder/zieker is geworden want dit product zou wel iets kunnen betekenen voor mensen met kanker. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## margab

Hai Cristel1,

Ja het klopt ik zit op diverse sites te kijken en soms dan weet ik niet meer wat ik waar geplaatst heb.

Ja mijn ex schoonzuster daar gaat het nog steeds prima mee blijkt bij de controles.
Ben heeeeel blij voor haar ook de graviola neemt zij nog steeds in.

Ja je weet het toch maar nooit en er is meer tussen hemel en aarde....ik geloof er wel in hoor.

Groetjes

Margab

----------


## margab

Even een geheel ander vraagje.
Wat bedoeld men met heeft/is bedankt? 
Hartelijk dank.

Marga

----------


## christel1

Margab, gewoon dat ik je bedank om je informatie met ons te delen ..... dat wil is bedankt of heeft bedankt te zeggen....

----------


## margab

Ooooh zo.....ik dacht dat je niets meer van mij wilde horen of weten....dom he.
Cristel1 heb je graviola nog op internet opgezocht.

groetjes Marga

----------


## christel1

Nee eigenlijk nog niet maar ik zal het wel eens doen, de laatste tijd nogal druk geweest en een beetje ziek.... sorry

----------

